# Get MY UK Register Car MOT'd in Greece.



## gkaloy10 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello! 

I am aware of the law in Greece in regards to foreign cars only being allowed on Greek roads for 6 months at a time. 

My question is - Is there a way to get my car Mot'd in Greece? Would a British Insurer accept a kteo? 

Many Thanks

gkaloy10


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

gkaloy10 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am aware of the law in Greece in regards to foreign cars only being allowed on Greek roads for 6 months at a time.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
I checked this with NFU in UK and they stated KETO was NOT acceptable by their insurers. I have also looked at various terms and conditions of insurance companies and most refer to M.O.T certificate of road worthiness being required. (and we all know if insurance companies can get out of paying up, they will).
HOWEVER
I also seen a few that stated "certificate of road worthiness" in their terms and conditions. Here I believe the relevant KTEO certificate or indeed qualified mechanics report could cover the requirement.
I can't however for the love of me think which companies I seen it on though.......


----------



## gkaloy10 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheers for the help - If you remember what company accepts the road worthiness then please let me know. 

I will be taking my car out at least every 6 months to Bulgaria so the law on keeping it in Greece will be void (i hope)


----------

